# Action Shots of Excel



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Today was the first day that I declared the back pastures officially dry enough to let the horses graze in. Excel was pretty energetic, so I went back inside for my camera and got some okay shots. Enjoy ;-)


Hmm, pictures aren't working.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha, no pictures?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous horse! I know this isnt up for critiquing but he is a little skinny... Like I said though, Beautiful horse!!!


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow beautiful horse! I love his face and markings. The photos are so crisp! If you don't mind me asking, what type of camera do you use?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Great images. He looks like he had great fun!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he's so beautiful! and looks like he's really enjoying himself!!! love the pictures!!!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Great pictures!! Excel sure was having fun out there! You got some cute ones too!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww he looks like he is having a blast. Adorable


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gallop On said:


> Gorgeous horse! I know this isnt up for critiquing but he is a little skinny... Like I said though, Beautiful horse!!!


Thanks. I'm well aware he's skinny; he came to us very thin last year and put on weight up until winter, when he lost a lot again. We've called around for better hay, as our usual farmer refuses to let his fields regenerate (crappy hay=crappy weight). Everyone else is at a great weight (with the exception of Lenox, who is steadily looking less obese since we've brought her home). With better hay scheduled to be delivered, now-daily grazing, and feed 3-4x a day, he's looking better and better. You wouldn't believe how good he looked before he lost it!


ThealovesLondon said:


> Wow beautiful horse! I love his face and markings. The photos are so crisp! If you don't mind me asking, what type of camera do you use?


Thanks! I love photography; I'm using a Canon Rebel with a 55-250 lens zoom. I've had it for almost a year and I absolutely love it!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Now I'm feeling bad I left the other guys out when I posted  lol!

Looking into the first pasture:









Frappe and Latte, almost a year old now:









Arthur and Lulu:









Lenox, who has completely conquered her fear of mounting and is serving as an excellent trail horse for my mom:
















Frappe:









Latte. Everyone still think he'll shed out to a silver bay? His head is so much darker than the rest of him! 








Molly:









Frappe and Latte again. I took these two to school the other day for a project, and everyone was ooh-ing and aww-ing over how they lay down on command :lol:









Frappe again, who's head, thankfully, is looking less bison-like by the day!:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Love this one of Molls:









Arthur, 24 this year:









Last but not least, Lenox and Excel:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like you got some happy horses.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Those ponies are SUPER DUPER cute!!! I want them


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow I really like Excel, he is pretty!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he isn't skinny. He's just right for a thbd. Most horses are too fat, just like most Americans (including me!)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of entering the June photo contest. Which of these do you think is best?

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0515.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0457.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0429.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0496.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0556.jpg


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> he isn't skinny. He's just right for a thbd. Most horses are too fat, just like most Americans (including me!)


I know you most defiantly know more than me (No sarcasm) but he is a little skinny IMO... But MOST (not all) of the TB's on the internet have little to no ribs showing... Personal preference I guess.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent camera quality! Some of those pictures were just fantastic (and funny!) 

This is the first time in the history of... ever, that I disagree Tiny! He is a bit on the thin side, I breed TB's and can say none of mine look like that and the hard keepin' ******s sure aren't over weight here either 

Equiniphile - I like these two 
http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0429.jpg
http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n566/equiniphile1/Portfolio/IMG_0515.jpg

(And, not to enter but that one shot of him bucking, butt right at the camera, is too funny)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input, NI! I entered the second one.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't forget to vote for him when the contest starts in two days ;-)


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the photos & the horse!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love you horses back line


----------

